# Would BCN need me? (Teachers)



## Ratan (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a teacher (been teaching for 10 years - have my Masters) and would like to move to Barcelona. Is there a chance of getting on with the state? As in, can a Canadian teacher become a teacher in a school (run by the state)? If so, how hard is it, etc.

Thanking you in advance for all your advice (which is very appreciated),

Me


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Ratan said:


> I'm a teacher (been teaching for 10 years - have my Masters) and would like to move to Barcelona. Is there a chance of getting on with the state? As in, can a Canadian teacher become a teacher in a school (run by the state)? If so, how hard is it, etc.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for all your advice (which is very appreciated),
> 
> Me


Hiya,
I don't know much about the Canadian side of this regarding paperwork etc, but as for working as a teacher in Spain it is possible depending on what you actually teach. If it is English be careful because of spelling we all know that the Americans/ Canadians have different ways of spelling things so this may be a disadvantage. There are many native English teachers from the UK! so you'll need to be VERY VERY VERY good to get a place over them, after all this is Europe and many places are using UK English! Other than that I can't really say much.

Emma


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Ratan said:


> I'm a teacher (been teaching for 10 years - have my Masters) and would like to move to Barcelona. Is there a chance of getting on with the state? As in, can a Canadian teacher become a teacher in a school (run by the state)? If so, how hard is it, etc.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for all your advice (which is very appreciated),
> 
> Me



What subjects do you teach ?

Do you speak fluent Spanish or for that matter "Catalan" ?

Once you have answered the above I should be able to advise you better.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup. In BCN - Catalan will be a MUST. It's the official language and if students had issues you'd need to be able to explain. 

Also you'd PROBABLY need cross educating into the state curriculum etc. You'd have more luck Private. You could with a masters try Universities though. 

But the comments about EU citizen preference is valid. WHY would they go through all the EXTRA hassle of hiring a non EU citizen when there are hundreds of Brits here - and many coming qualified with EU certified TEFL under their belts.


----------

